# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Τι είδος ειναι αυτά τα lovebirds?

## δημητρα

καλησπερα σε ολους,αυτο το ζευγαρακι το βρηκα σε αθλια κατασταση σε ενα πετ θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τι ειδος ειναι(ρατσα love).[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## panos70

πανεμορφα Δημητρη να τα χαιρεσαι ποσο το πηρες το ζευγαρι;

----------


## Kostakos

*Ό*πως καλά είπες ειναι lovebirds  και ονομαζονται μασκοφόροι... Masked Lovebirds *Agapornis personatus*

----------


## δημητρα

> πανεμορφα Δημητρη να τα χαιρεσαι ποσο το πηρες το ζευγαρι;


 ομορφα ειναι αλλα η κατασταση που τα βρηκα ειναι αθλια(σε πετ), τοσο τα πουλια οσο και το κλουβι. τα λυπηθηκε η ψυχη μου, τους εβαλα λιγο ηλιοσπορο και πεσανε σας τρελα.

κανονικα ετσι που τα εχει επρεπε να τα παρω και ουτε λεφτα να αφησω ουτε τιποτα.

----------


## wizardbeats

να πας αμεσως να κοψεις τα δαχτυλιδια απο τα ποδια τους...ειναι υπερβολικα στενα και θα εχουν προβλημα σε λιγο καιρο...ειναι κατι που πρεπει να κανεις αμεσα...

----------


## Sophie

Είναι κουκλιά, να τα χαίρεσαι Δήμητρα! ::  Το γαλάζιο δεν το βλέπω καλά αλλά το πράσινο που φαίνεται καλύτερα όντως είναι χάλια το κακόμοιρο. Όπως επίσης και το κλουβί! Είναι και μες στη σκουριά αδερφάκι μου! Αλλά φαντάζομαι πως απο 'δω και στο εξής όμως θα έχουν υπέροχη ζωή μαζί σου! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο που τα πήρες να τα φροντίσεις! :Happy0065: Κάποιοι άνθρωποι δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι κι αυτά έχουν ψυχή!  :sad:  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το πρασινο, σαν να το εχουν ξεπουπουλιασει αλλα πουλια μου φαινεται..! Βαλε φωτογραφιες των κουτσουλιων τους σε χαρτι Α4 ή χαρτι κουζινας.. για καλο και για κακο!

----------


## δημητρα

παιδια θα τα φτιαξουμε ολα, σιγα σιγα ολοι μαζι.
1)αγγελε θα κοψω το δακτυλιδι σε ευχαριστω
2)νικο λ θα βαλω χαρτι απο κατω να δουμε
3)σοφια δεν ξερω γιατι του λειπουν τοσα φτερα, ειναι μονα τους και δεν μου φαινεται για πτερορροια

θα χρειαστω λιγο την βοηθεια σας γιατι ειναι πραγματικα χαλια μαυρα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη-Δημητρα, το πρωτο που πρεπει να κανετε, ειναι εξονυχιστικος καθαρισμος στα ολα τα σκευη του κλουβιου καθως και αντικατασταση του κλουβιου λογω σκουριας..!

----------


## δημητρα

> Δημητρη-Δημητρα, το πρωτο που πρεπει να κανετε, ειναι εξονυχιστικος καθαρισμος στα ολα τα σκευη του κλουβιου καθως και αντικατασταση του κλουβιου λογω σκουριας..!


νικο η δημητρα ειμαι, αυτες τις φωτο τις εβγαλα σημερα απο το πετ, στο κλουβι που τα ειχε αυτος, αμα τα επαιρνα και τα εβαζα σε τετοιο κλουβι θα ηθελα ξυλο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Βασικα, δεν ηξερα εαν τα πηρες μαζι με το κλουβακι ή οχι..! Σχετικα με το πρασινακι, το δαχτυλιδι και το φτερωμα του, νομιζω πως πρεπει να παρεις τη γνωμη ενος πτηνιατρου! Για το δαχτυλιδι δε γνωριζω, για το φτερωμα, πολυ πιθανον να μαδιεται μονος ή να το μαδαει το γαλαζουλι..!

----------


## δημητρα

> Βασικα, δεν ηξερα εαν τα πηρες μαζι με το κλουβακι ή οχι..! Σχετικα με το πρασινακι, το δαχτυλιδι και το φτερωμα του, νομιζω πως πρεπει να παρεις τη γνωμη ενος πτηνιατρου! Για το δαχτυλιδι δε γνωριζω, για το φτερωμα, πολυ πιθανον να μαδιεται μονος ή να το μαδαει το γαλαζουλι..!


το ξερω νικο οτι δεν το ηξερες για το κλουβι, τωρα σχετικα με το πρασινο, μου περναει απο το μυαλο μηπως εχει παρασιτα, το να μαδιεται μονο του δειχνει στρες για μενα, αμα το μαδαει το αλλο θα πρεπει να τα παρατηρησω. πτηνιατρος την αλλη εβδομαδα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κανε του αποπαρασιτωση, ειναι ενα σκευασμα αποπαρασιτωσης, δεν ξερω πως λεγεται, αλλα ξερει ο *serafeim,* θα σου πει εκεινος! Το χορηγεις στο νερο για μια μερα και τελος! (το κανεις και προληπτικα εαν θες!)

----------


## serafeim

Αγορασε το wormmiddel (worminal) beaphar και δινουμε μια μερα μονο (καλο ειναι μεσημερια να μπει η αργα το απογευμα και να βγει την επομενη απογευμα) και χορηγουμε 2 μλ απο το φαρμακο ή 40 σταγονες στα 50 μλ νερο!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Αγορασε το wormmiddel (worminal) beaphar και δινουμε μια μερα μονο (καλο ειναι μεσημερια να μπει η αργα το απογευμα και να βγει την επομενη απογευμα) και χορηγουμε 2 μλ απο το φαρμακο ή 40 σταγονες στα 50 μλ νερο!!!


Προληπτικα! *ποτε* δεν χορηγουμε φαρμακα. το φαρμακο που λετε ειναι για εντερικα παρασιτα (σκουλικια) και επισης την αναλογια της δοσης, πως την υπολογισες και την προτεινεις Σεραφειμ?

----------


## Stelios17

Εγω παιδια χρησιμοποιω 2 φαρμακα στα πουλια μου και ειναι θεραπεια των 5 ημερων με καθημερινη αλλαγη νερου.
Χρησιμοποιω το polyvitamin (πολυ καλη πολυβιταμινη που κανει τα πουλια σου turbo!!!) και terramicyn το οποιο σκοτωνει τα παντα που ενοχλουν το πουλακι σου μεχρι και θεραπεια του scaly face.
Χρησιμοποιουνται σε συνδιασμο!!!
Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο υπαρχουν στην ελληνικη αγορα! εγω τα παιρνω απο φαρμακεια!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρα, πως πανε τα πουλακια?

----------


## δημητρα

γεια σου νικο, τα πουλακια ειναι καλα, τους εχω κανει αποπαρασιτωση και εχουν αρχισει να συνηθιζουν το καινουργιου τους περιβαλλον και την παρουσια μου, η θυληκια εχει αρχισει και βγαζει καινουργιο πτερωμα, το καλο ειναι οτι κανουν φιλακια τα ζουζουνια μου, αλλα για φωλιες και αναπαραγωγη του χρονου.

----------

